# What'd YOU get at IAD?



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Well, the first day of IAD is over and some people are probably headed home with their new frogs. So...let's see what you got! I'm jealous that I couldn't go this year, so I, and most likely everyone else, want to see what everyone picked up at this year's IAD....

....This probably won't ease the jealousy though :twisted:


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

*May be going back for more*

Got my first frogs yesterday from Phrogs-n-Phelsuma. They are a sexed pair of Azureus that are about a year old. Put them in my viv that's been running for about a month and they are GREAT. In addition to being beautiful animals they are VERY bold. In fact, they spend so much time sitting by the glass that I'm not sure who is watching whom. Really fun to see them playing in the small waterfall I have. Kudos to Scott who had by far the best selection of Azureus, especially sub adults and adults. So I guess I can now call myself 1.1.0.

(pssst) Don't tell my wife but I'm thinking of sneaking back today to pick up 3-4 leucs.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah scott's table is sort of out of the norm. most tables have 1 pair of adults and a bunch of small azureus. scott always has like 10 adults to be sold. and he also has all those adult size mint terribilis also. i can just imagine his frog room or should i say frog house.


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

I got 3 variabilis from Tor, 3 "orange" amazonicus from johnny, and a male intermedius from adam butt.


----------



## Stratusfaction (Mar 7, 2006)

Someone please get me an adult mint terribilis! :lol:


----------



## gadgetbob (May 5, 2005)

I got 3 beautiful juvi D. Imitators from Amanda and Greg at AZDR and an adult pair of D. Azureus from Andrew Attea. All arrived home safely after the bumpy ride down I-85. Saw some fantastic frogs, and met some great people. This was my first IAD and I definitely plan on going again next year.
Bob


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

A 3.1 E. tricolor 'anthonyii' group from Tor and 2 male Cobalts from Scott Menigoz to pair up with my lonely females. All quite nice frogs.

I think I did pretty well in restraining myself :wink: 

Bill


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay, I need pictures and I need pictures NOW!! Drool!!!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I picked up:

5 mint terribilis $120 ($24 each)
1 monster sized female cobalt $50
proven trio of S.I. Tricolors $190 (boy are they loud)
1 Citronella $35
2 imitators $60 ($30 a frog - WHAT)
8 intermedius $320 (that's $40 a frog!) :shock: 

I sold some frogs from my place in Germantown, MD:
5 adult fants
3 f1 red/orange bastis

You could have picked up a yellow galact for $25 at the auction, a man creek was had for $50, 2 trivi's went for $45 and there were many, many more ridiculous prices!


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

dmartin72 said:


> I picked up:
> 
> 5 mint terribilis $120 ($24 each)
> 1 monster sized female cobalt $50
> ...


 :shock:


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Is the :shock: for the prices or the volume I picked up?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Prices, but now that you mention volume....17 FROGS :shock:!!!!!!!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

That's funny...I didn't even realize it was that many.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Well congrats, sounds like you got some great steals. I wish I could go . Oh well, maybe next year. 

Jordan


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

There is always next year...Frog Day is coming to NY next year and I plan on going to NW Frogfest.


----------



## Compi (May 1, 2006)

Jordan B said:


> Prices, but now that you mention volume....17 FROGS :shock:!!!!!!!


In Spain, such stuff would have been at least twice its price.

Congrats for the frogs. Hope you all start showing up the pics. Cant get bored watching them.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

dmartin72 said:


> There is always next year...Frog Day is coming to NY next year and I plan on going to NW Frogfest.


Alright, get this: I was planning to go to NWFF, but I found out that i'm scheduled to get my wisdom teeth pulled July 28th!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAGH!!!! I can't go because i'm getting my wisdom teeth pulled the day before, come on! That just sucks.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Awww!! Man up! Walk it off and go to the frog show pumped full of codene and with a swollen jaw. Haha.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

What did I get? nothin......cuz I couldn't go. Booooo :evil: graduation is looming and I had mid terms.

Man talk about great prices though.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hmm,
I was the person handing the frogs out for bid and I don't remember seeing a man creek there... 
There weren't a lot of people at the auction so there were some really good prices to be had on a number of items. 

I didn't get any frogs but I did get some great plants and a couple of books (what a surprise for me.....). 

Ed


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Many thanks to all who visited my tables--it was a pleasure to me the actual people behind their Dendro sigs.
Special thanks to Michael, Kris and David for their help--they freed me up to roam around and snatch up a few frogs. 
Scott


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I should clarify that I wasn't talking soley about the auction...sorry for the confusion. Josh got the man creek from Rob...$50. Maybe they should have the auction on Saturday...it would have a better turn-out. It was ridiculous what you could get at the auction and at such a low price. I felt bad so I kept bidding and buying things!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I had an awesome time...thanks to ED for letting me stay in his room for free! I'll definitely take you up on a Sunday tour.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

It was amazing to see how many frogs Scott had for sale! :shock: It was fun watching everyone's expression at the size of your azureus.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

picked uo 7 SI tricolors, imitator female,brizilian yellow heads and powderblues. wish i could have got more.
**
Oh and Scott i may get a few of those terribilis from you - but could you Sex them for me :lol: 
***


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

neko121 said:


> Oh and Scott i may get a few of those terribilis from you - but could you Sex them for me :lol:
> ***


Suurrreee I can sex those terribilis... :roll: ...probably the most asked question at my table.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Wahhoooo! I finally got my female Leuc! And she's a big mother too! Now I'm waiting for my big tadpole to arrive! :wink: Due May 18th....
Mike


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Jordan B said:


> Alright, get this: I was planning to go to NWFF, but I found out that i'm scheduled to get my wisdom teeth pulled July 28th!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAGH!!!! I can't go because i'm getting my wisdom teeth pulled the day before, come on! That just sucks.


Jordan,

Just two words for you. RESCHEDULE IT!!! Wisdom teeth can wait, NWFF can't 8) 

I'll write a note to your dentist explaining that attendance at NWFF is critical to your social development and overall mental health. 

Bill


----------



## Tom V (Jan 4, 2006)

Picked up a pair of intermedius from Bill Finley. I couldn't resist them; the female was beautiful. With any luck I'll have some eggs before too long, so wish me luck!


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

I picked up frogwise:
1 man creek
1.1 pumilio (that's mine to know)

Otherwise:
about 20 plants
leaf litter
insect culturing supplies
SHORELINITE BEETLES!
lots of new friends.

It was SO awesome meeting you all! Friday night the group of us that sat and talked with Tor... that was amazing. Just chatting with everyone I met was great! I know I made lotsa new friends, and I also know I got lots of funny looks (those of you who know me know that). And, Corey, you know I got lotsa muscle whenever you need it! hehe, adios.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

elmoisfive said:


> Jordan,
> 
> Just two words for you. RESCHEDULE IT!!! Wisdom teeth can wait, NWFF can't 8)
> 
> ...


This from the guy who didn't make it last year?


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

bluedart said:


> 1.1 pumilio (that's mine to know)


Come on tell us what kind


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

PICS PICS PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*PICS!!!*


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Catfur said:


> elmoisfive said:
> 
> 
> > Jordan,
> ...


Touche....unfortunately no amount of notes erases certain familiy obligations. After those challenges I decided I to prenegotiate IAD, NWFF and MWFF this year with my better half :wink: 

Bill


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

I picked up 4 red amys from BJ and a huge female azureus from Scott, plus a few hundred $ in supplies and plants. Pics on the way. However, the best deal were the free Dendroboard sweatshirts - got two of 'em. A new one for me (I paid $30 for one last year) and one for the wife.

RYan


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Well hell has frozen over, so says my wife. I came home and put a little over $100 in her hands, even after picking up a pair of vents from Erin and a pair of imitator from Tracy.

*raises glass* Here's to finally selling more than I bought at a frog show. I don't even want to know how much Scott had in that corny little fanny pack. I loitered by his table for a good bit, and there were times where it seemed people were waving money in his face just beggin him to sell them frogs faster. I would have called an armored truck to come make a few pickups on Saturday if I was he.

Josh


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

JoshKaptur said:


> I don't even want to know how much Scott had in that corny little fanny pack. I loitered by his table for a good bit, and there were times where it seemed people were waving money in his face just beggin him to sell them frogs faster. I would have called an armored truck to come make a few pickups on Saturday if I was he.
> Josh


 :lol: :lol: 
I prefer to call it my man purse, thank you,  
"_twenties in the left pocket, fifties and 100's in the right, small bills in the purse..."_ wish all the shows were like that! 
I think I had a good selection of frogs to offer, reasonably priced, with the added kicker of many adult-sized animals.


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

I got 5 chirique river pumilio and a proven pair of p. vittatus. I will try and get pictures this week. Someone one should start a thread for pics only.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

usually arizona dendro posts pics of the shows they were at. i saw dmartin with a camera. just hope they got pics of variance designs viv and fish tank.
and what i got at iad was an empty wallet.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

VTHokie said:


> I got 5 chirique river pumilio and a proven pair of p. vittatus. I will try and get pictures this week. Someone one should start a thread for pics only.


Who from? I didn't see any chirique river.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

bluedart said:


> VTHokie said:
> 
> 
> > I got 5 chirique river pumilio and a proven pair of p. vittatus. I will try and get pictures this week. Someone one should start a thread for pics only.
> ...


You certainly didn't see them on the sales floor. 

Something to think about.

s


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

elmoisfive said:


> Jordan,
> 
> Just two words for you. RESCHEDULE IT!!! Wisdom teeth can wait, NWFF can't 8)
> 
> ...


I know Bill, I'm going to do everything I can to get there. Maybe I will go on codene lol.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually I believe the 5 Chiriqui Rivers were the F1's from my table.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

rmelancon said:


> Actually I believe the 5 Chiriqui Rivers were the F1's from my table.


Good to know - thanks for mentioning it.

I like to be wrong on occasions like this. I did not realize you had them there.

s


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

and might I mention that he got one heck of a deal.


----------



## verbal (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, I eyed the Chiriqui twice, and when I went back for a third swing around, five of the six were sold. . . I was sad  

Oh well, next time!

RYan


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Got some pics of my e. anthonyii "pasaje-sarayunga," this is two of my 2.1. I heard one of the males call today, I hope eggs are on the way 8) http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... =939&pos=0


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

very nice tricolors - 
that was the one thing i wanted at IAD and i almost missed my chance. got the last 4 from Joe nickerson.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pic, I can never get that link-thing right


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Does anyone remember me carrying around a gigantic female cobalt? Every where I went everyone gasped. Well she laid two clutches in consecutive days of over 12 egss! :shock:


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

IAD was great, it was nice to catch up with people that I have not seen in a year and meet new people. I picked up a few things: a super large female standard fantasticus from Rob Melancon, a group of Heterixalus alboguttatus (starry night reed frogs) from Andrew Attea and a few juvenile Salamandra salamandra fastuosa from Michael Shrom. My quarantine enclosures are pretty well planted so even with a picture you would not be able to tell the size of the female fant, but she is huge! The reeds are really nice, I cannot wait for the calling to begin, but I really cannot get pics since they sleep upside down on the lid of the quarantine enclosure. The fire salamanders are still pretty newly metamorphosed, but they took chopped earthworms right away. Michael and I had been talking about them for a few months now, so I was pretty psyched to get them. 

It is funny that you guys mentioned the sexing terribillis questions. Every time my wife and I stopped at Scott’s table on Saturday, someone was asking about the sex of the terribillis. Actually, I was going to buy a few in hope of getting a male (still looking for one) they looked really nice and were a good size.

The pics Craig posted do not do those tricolors justice, they look incredible! I really wanted some but all the groups were spoke for right away!

I’d going to post some pics of the salamanders in the other amphibians thread. 

David, congrats on the eggs. I thought she looked gravid. 

Ed


----------



## SandyClaws (Nov 11, 2005)

Our course my main goal of the show was to get a pair of Tricolors....curse the traffice accidents on I-495 :evil: 

I did end up getting:
five (5) Leucs
two (2) azureus
a Todd Kelly Line Yellow Galact from Herpetelogic (auction score)
a pair (1.1) of Vents from Eds Fly Meat
three (3) more Vents from Eds Fly Meat (another auction score)

The photos just don't do these little fellas any justice, especially the Galact and the pair of Vents.....I will get better photos this weekend.


















































Still looking for a pair or Trio of Tricolors......if anyone out there is listening


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Ed Martin said:


> IAD was great, it was nice to catch up with people that I have not seen in a year and meet new people. I picked up a few things: a super large female standard fantasticus from Rob Melancon, a group of Heterixalus alboguttatus (starry night reed frogs) from Andrew Attea and a few juvenile Salamandra salamandra fastuosa from Michael Shrom. My quarantine enclosures are pretty well planted so even with a picture you would not be able to tell the size of the female fant, but she is huge! The reeds are really nice, I cannot wait for the calling to begin, but I really cannot get pics since they sleep upside down on the lid of the quarantine enclosure. The fire salamanders are still pretty newly metamorphosed, but they took chopped earthworms right away. Michael and I had been talking about them for a few months now, so I was pretty psyched to get them.
> 
> It is funny that you guys mentioned the sexing terribillis questions. Every time my wife and I stopped at Scott’s table on Saturday, someone was asking about the sex of the terribillis. Actually, I was going to buy a few in hope of getting a male (still looking for one) they looked really nice and were a good size.
> 
> ...



That female fant was HUGE. It was great meeting you, and I'll be sure to PM you!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

SandyClaws said:


> Our course my main goal of the show was to get a pair of Tricolors....curse the traffice accidents on I-495 :evil:


Sure you didn't make a wrong turn?!? :? 

Thanks again for the ride back from NAIB! You were a lifesaver.

Very nice meeting you - your first IAD is always an "experience". 

s :?


----------



## SandyClaws (Nov 11, 2005)

No wrong turns that time.....don;t you hate it when semi's plow into the cement traffic divider :evil: Any time Scott!

Also, my links do not seem to show the photos.....anyone wanna help me figure out why???

Thanks!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## Chondroholic (Aug 18, 2005)

Damn, you beat me to it Dave!
I picked up a pair of vents from Ed's Fly Meat, a nice 10 vert from Bill Finley, and a bunch of broms, misc. plants, and wood from BJ. This was my first IAD and it was great. I look forward to next year and hopefully I will be able to stay a little longer.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

*IAD*

On the question of sexing Terribilis the guy that sent most of the original Terribilis to the US Dirk Jorgens said in his opinion they are unsexable until they start breeding. That even observing many wild animals only those he saw calling could he confirm as males. Observing animals in their native habitat I would guess would offer a fairly accurate perspective. Many animals are only sexable through hours of observation (Lehmanni, Histos etc), that's one of the aspects I always found interesting in this hobby almost wish I had not gotten out...


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

I'll just add to what has already been said about the weekend. It was my first - and if you have the chance to make it to one - then absolutely do so. While the show part was fun - the true experience was being able to talk to so many incredibly knowledgable individuals (at 5 in the morning no less). The lectures were great. The evening conversation oriented lectures were phenomenal, and the afternoon husbandry lectures were very informative.

I also walked away with a frog or two. I picked up some Variabilis and Anthonyi tricolor from Tor Linbo, and some Golden Mantellas from Rich Terrell. Also got a couple orchids and some supplies. Sorry no pics yet, but will post some when I get the chance.


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

> Yeah, I eyed the Chiriqui twice, and when I went back for a third swing around, five of the six were sold. . . I was sad
> 
> Oh well, next time!


I bought the chirique river pretty early on ... and yes i did get a pretty good deal. They were put behind the table after i did, thats probably why not many people saw them. I have heard one call so far.


Reed


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

*my IAD take*

I got a sexed pair of intermedius from Tor and I could not be happier. They are stunning! The male called within 5 minutes of going into his new home! Tor is the man!!  

I also got 3 gold mantellas from Sean Meyers. They are great! I'll post pics of them later!
Enjoy!

*belly shot of the female (I think?)*









*female in her new home*









*female in her cup*









*male in his new home*









If the images don't come thru can someone please point me toward the directions for attaching pics. I've tried to find them and apparently am incompetent.
Thanks


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

You almost had it. You need the URL of the image (right click-properties) not the URL of the page the image is on.


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

Thanks. I'll know next time. The belly shot is actually the male.
Rich


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

No problem. I forgot to mention, you scored some georgous frogs. Congrats!


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, those are great Rich!


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Are those the terrapoto morph Rich? They are incredible!!!


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Paul E. Wog said:


> Are those the terrapoto morph Rich? They are incredible!!!


Nope, those are intermedius. Anything from Tor is gonna be incredible, though!


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm definitely picking up a pair of the Tors intermedius next year to go along with my QC pair. Maybe next year i'll finally snatch up some of Tod Kelly's Fants before they are all gone as well


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

insularexotics said:



> Thanks. I'll know next time. The belly shot is actually the male.
> Rich


Rich has come to the *dart* (er, *dark*) side - there is no going back. 

s :?


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

bluedart said:


> Paul E. Wog said:
> 
> 
> > Are those the terrapoto morph Rich? They are incredible!!!
> ...



I know that they are intermedius. I was asking if the were intermedius "terrapoto". Most intermedius don't have green legs.

The only place I have ever seen them is on AZDR's site.
http://www.azdr.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=DEN-IMI-TARA-CB


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Paul - 

I don't believe there is such a thing as a Tarapota intermedius. The frogs that Greg and Amanda at AZDR have (as well as some others) are Tarapota imitators, not intermedius.

Some lines of the intermedius have green/blue legs, others do not.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh yeah, I guess I overlooked that. I supose I should read a little closer. only got 3 hours of sleep the past couple of nights. Grad quarter is KIIILLLIIIINNNGG MEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

i didn't see any tarapoto at all, i was thinking about picking some up as i neglected both tarapoto and standard lamasi at frogday ATL and have been kicking myself in the ass ever since.


----------



## Tom V (Jan 4, 2006)

While we're on the topic of imitators/intermedius, here's the pair of intermedius I picked up on Saturday morning.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Nice...I especially like the pattern on the bottom frog.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah that bottom intermedius is noce - looks like a banded


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I had an awesome time. I think my favorite part of the whole weekend was just hanging out and making new friends. I got to meet and talk to a lot of people and gained a lot of info from some smart people. 

I picked up a couple frogs and some different supplies. Saw some beautiful frogs but the people made the weekend great!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I ended up staying at the hotel til monday morning with Erin, spent monday getting the frogs comfortable, and have been working ever since on school stuff, safe to say I'm going to be scarce for a while.

I'm sure rumors are flying about what I picked up. No, I won't list them! Sadly pretty much all of them weren't for me and I'll only be frog sitting them for a short period of time 

I took some pics of some interesting frogs I came across at IAD, but mostly was either doing IAD stuff, working the Ed's table, or the camera was up in the hotel room. I'll post the few pics I have in a couple days.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

KeroKero said:


> I ended up staying at the hotel til monday morning with Erin, spent monday getting the frogs comfortable, and have been working ever since on school stuff, safe to say I'm going to be scarce for a while.
> 
> I'm sure rumors are flying about what I picked up. No, I won't list them! Sadly pretty much all of them weren't for me and I'll only be frog sitting them for a short period of time
> 
> I took some pics of some interesting frogs I came across at IAD, but mostly was either doing IAD stuff, working the Ed's table, or the camera was up in the hotel room. I'll post the few pics I have in a couple days.


Awww, c'mon, you know you wanna list pictures of those Darklands!


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

^ i wanna see those 20 lehammani she picked up :wink:


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh I got to enjoy the look on Corey’s face when I sent someone looking for Santa Isabels to her table explaining that I just knew she had some :wink: 

Bill


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

:roll: I have little intention of working with either of those species in the near future... like they'd show up at IAD anyways.

Tricolor on the other hand... I didn't clean Tor out, a number of people got there first, but I got a chance to put a dent in his inventory! Too bad they aren't mine


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

That was mean Bill... I was so confused until I looked down the row and saw you grinning like a fool.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

3 of the 7 tricolors i got last weekend
first 2 are juvies i got from joe nickerson, and the 2nd is a sub adult male. still waiting to hear calling.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

It will come and come early. It is loud! Is the call indicative of things to come? How long does it take for the female to get gravid?


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

elmoisfive said:


> Oh I got to enjoy the look on Corey’s face when I sent someone looking for Santa Isabels to her table explaining that I just knew she had some :wink:
> 
> Bill


I was standing right beside Corey when it happened. :twisted:


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I can definately say my zaps are louder than the tricolors 

David, are you talking a female to be mature and lay, or just in general? Females take a bit longer than the males to get going.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Let's say the frog has bred in the past, but has for a while. The male is calling all the time...I mean all the damn time! She seems a bit thin and I'm wondering what might help her along. She definitely isn't full of eggs.

You all remember the female cobalt that was about to pop...well she laid in consecutive days Saturday and Sunday night and again on Wednesday for a total of 24 eggs. Even though only 11 of 24 look good, does that sound crazy or what?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm glad I don't have zaps. :wink:


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Ah, so we're talking about your proven group aren't we 

Assuming the tank doesn't get her going there are a couple ways to kick start them. Giving them a dry period with just a plain food like FFs, then soaking them twice a day and feeding them heavy on stuff like termites and one week crix.the female will fatten up, then usually get that bloated look that screams she has eggs. Probibly just needs some time to settle in and she'll get going after she's settled in with her boy.

I got a cool tip from Jon about something he did that got his frogs going, but I can't for the life of me remember what it is, or where I wrote it down.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> That was mean Bill... I was so confused until I looked down the row and saw you grinning like a fool.


Ahhh Corey you know I luv ya....besides we share an obsession for Epipedobates 8) Hopefully I made it up to you.

Bill


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

*In addition*

...You know, in addition to my first frogs (azureus and leucs) I must have picked up something else at IAD. I have these itchy palms and a desire to spend my days sitting in front of my vivaria. Is this serious?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: In addition*



MichaelK said:


> ... Is this serious?


Only to your budget.

s :?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

LMAO


----------



## benmz (Feb 18, 2004)

Finally got a chance to get online. About a week after IAD. For those who can make it and didn't.... shame on you. It was my 3rd IAD and it was wonderfull. I couldn't stay for the whole thing, but seeing old friends and of course the amazing frogs was wonderfull. If you are even thinking of going next year, you should for lots and lots of reasons. So I got my fiacee even more excited about frogs as she came with me. We picked up a beautiful pair of azureus for my fiancee from Greg and Amanda (the nicest I saw at the show IMO). She checks them every day and mists all the frogs each day. Just for that it was well worth it. We also picked up some imitators from Tor, 2 Reginas from Chris Harris (they were out on the table, no side deals here) Everyone was surrounding Tor's table and since I couldn't get to see what he had (at first) I turned around and saw the jewels I have been looking for since a long time ago and they look like they may be a pair  We also got back some juvi Brazilians that Matt was holding for me since last fall and supplies for the new azureus viv. Overall we spent way more money than I expected (thank goodness for the tax return), but saw some amazing friends and got some great frogs.

-Ben


----------

